

Blog of a guy who lost 31K yesterday betting on markets - lylia
http://highprobability.blogspot.com/

======
brk
Neat. This reminds me of 2000 all over again when the .com bubble burst.

Don't invest what you can't afford to lose. At the same time, there is no
better teacher than reality.

